

Ask HN: Just bought Drople.com what should I do with it? - ThomPete

I just bought drople.com for 9.99USD<p>What should I do?
======
jdee
5\. Write a web app that displays the amount of time left until it 'drops' out
of your ownership. Only then can you move on with your life and forget this
whole sorry episode.

------
ThomPete
4\. Spend the rest of the day asking yourself why you bought such a lame name.

------
JohnMy
6\. Sell it to me for 99USD Contact under eingradcelsius.com

Greetings

------
ThomPete
2\. Make something on it

------
ThomPete
1\. Sell it

------
ThomPete
3\. Give it away it's a cool name someone might need it.

